# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Hybridibusseja Turkuun

## kuukanko

Oy Andersson Ab hakee lupaa testata kiinalaista hybridibussia Turussa keväällä 2010. Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslista

----------


## Zambo

> Oy Andersson Ab hakee lupaa testata kiinalaista hybridibussia Turussa keväällä 2010. Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslista


Liitteenä oleva hakemus ei ole sisällöllään kovin huima. No ehkäpä asian tiimoilta on käyty muita neuvotteluja.

Turun kaupunki voisi hankkia testiin myös uuden skannerin.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt joukkoliikennelautakuntaan tulee Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n tarjous neljän hybridibussin hankkimisesta ensi vuonna.

----------


## Waltsu

Volvo esitteli hybridiään Turussa 3.2.10. Täällä jokunen kuva.

----------


## SD202

> Volvo esitteli hybridiään Turussa 3.2.10. Täällä jokunen kuva.


Kah, tämä bussihan kiertää mualimaa. Taitaa olla sama bussi, joka tuli nähtyä kesäkuussa Wienissä UITP:n näyttelyssä.

Saikos tuon Volvon kyytiin mennä? Ainakin yhdessä kuvassa näkyy olevan matkustajia kyydissä.

----------


## jodo

Sen pitäisi olla pääkaupunkiseudulla Nobinalla kokeiltavana vielä tällä viikolla...

----------


## JSL

Turhaa hienostelua tollaset, vanhoja korkeekorisia kanjoja takatuupparina (vaikka SL186) ja viedään huonojalkaset mummot taksilla! Kalliit bussit on veronmaksajien rahoista pois!

----------


## Waltsu

> Saikos tuon Volvon kyytiin mennä? Ainakin yhdessä kuvassa näkyy olevan matkustajia kyydissä.


Auto kierteli keskustassa ja kyytiin pääsi. Itse olin kyydissä vain "hallisivulla" torilta Tampereen valtatielle, joten en juurikaan päässyt hybridiyttä kokemaan.

----------


## Scania-111

> Liitteenä oleva hakemus ei ole sisällöllään kovin huima. No ehkäpä asian tiimoilta on käyty muita neuvotteluja.


Taitaa olla näitä "Simon-speciaaleja" taas. Eli halpaa tavaraa Kiinasta, kun ei Ikarustakaan ole enään. Muistan lukeneeni että kun kuulema ei ole ruuhkalinjoja 8 ja 12(!) niin ovijärjestys 2-2-0 on kuulema riittää. 

Ihme miten kyllä Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n 3 ja 30 on niin ruuhkaisia että on pakko olla ns. 3 ovisia. Lisäksi voi kysyä että miksei mukamas Anderssonille ole tarjolla 3 ovisia kun Kaupungillekkin on. Mutta Simolla nyt on ollut aina omat "sääntönsä".

----------


## helleh

> Taitaa olla näitä "Simon-speciaaleja" taas. Eli halpaa tavaraa Kiinasta, kun ei Ikarustakaan ole enään. Muistan lukeneeni että kun kuulema ei ole ruuhkalinjoja 8 ja 12(!) niin ovijärjestys 2-2-0 on kuulema riittää. 
> 
> Ihme miten kyllä Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n 3 ja 30 on niin ruuhkaisia että on pakko olla ns. 3 ovisia. Lisäksi voi kysyä että miksei mukamas Anderssonille ole tarjolla 3 ovisia kun Kaupungillekkin on. Mutta Simolla nyt on ollut aina omat "sääntönsä".



linjaa 12 tuolla vähäovisella hybridillä ei ole lupa ajaa. Siihenhän on muut6enkin vaadittu teliautot.
JLT antoi luvan testailla hyrbidiä linjoilla 8 ja 20.

----------


## Scania-111

> linjaa 12 tuolla vähäovisella hybridillä ei ole lupa ajaa. Siihenhän on muut6enkin vaadittu teliautot.
> JLT antoi luvan testailla hyrbidiä linjoilla 8 ja 20.


Muistikatkos, tosiaan se toinen oli 20  :Biggrin:  
Onkos tästä projektista muuten mitään uutta tietoa joko Anderssonin tai "TuKL" osalta?

----------


## Niko

GD odottelee Helsingin uusia korisäädöksiä. Saattaa olla tulossa niin suuria muutoksia vaatimuksiin, että korin kehitysrahat menisivät savuna ilmaan. Kyllä siihen pyritään, että 3-ovinen versio saataisi.

----------


## Scania-111

> GD odottelee Helsingin uusia korisäädöksiä. Saattaa olla tulossa niin suuria muutoksia vaatimuksiin, että korin kehitysrahat menisivät savuna ilmaan.


Sait uteliaisuuden heräämään, mitäs "Helsingin-herrat" nyt suunnittelvat? Tarkoitat ilmeisesti koko Suomen koskevia säädöksiä linja-autoista. Onkos jossain jotain linkkiä netissä ko. asiaan?

----------


## hylje

Kyse lienee Helsingin Seudun Liikenne-alueelle tulevien lähiliikennebussien ominaisuusmääritelmistä. On Suomen suurin uusia (kaupunki)busseja hankittava elin, vaikka hankinta on tietysti liikennöitsijöiden vastuulla.

----------


## Niko

> Kyse lienee Helsingin Seudun Liikenne-alueelle tulevien lähiliikennebussien ominaisuusmääritelmistä. On Suomen suurin uusia (kaupunki)busseja hankittava elin, vaikka hankinta on tietysti liikennöitsijöiden vastuulla.


Juuri tästä on kyse.

----------


## buse

http://www.turku.fi/Public/Default.a...27&nodeid=4520

Eli siis Turun kaupunkiliikenteen tarjouspyyntö hybridibusseista. Noista PDF-tiedostoista löytyy kalustovaatimuksia ja sen semmosia.

----------


## kuukanko

Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensi torstain kokouksen esityslistan mukaan Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy on tilannut Volvolta neljä hybridibussia, jotka tulevat käyttöön 1.6.2011 mennessä.

----------


## JuTa

Kaksi uutta tilaajaväritteistä hybridiä tuli eilen ohitustiellä vastaan. Liekö juurikin näitä?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:35 ----------




> Kaksi uutta tilaajaväritteistä hybridiä tuli eilen ohitustiellä vastaan. Liekö juurikin näitä?


Omaan kysymykseen vastaus, eli niitähän ne. Varikolla kiiltää nätti rivi.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

näiden neljän Volvo B5LH:n alusta- ja korinumerot ovat seuraavat:
148147 / P111104
148148 / P111105
148149 / P111106
148150 / P111107
Mikähän lie minkäkin kylkinumero?

----------


## JuTa

Järjestysnumerot ovat 21-24. Otin puhelimella muutaman hätäisen kuvan autoista. Komeitahan nuo.

Kuvat

----------


## Eppu

Ovat odotetun pienikapasiteettisia busseja. Lienevät sitten linjojen 3 ja 30 vakkarikalustoa linjalle päästyään?

----------


## Darksoul77

Jep linjoille 3 ja 30 tulevat vakioautoiksi.

----------


## MMikko

Noihin tuleviin hybrideihin liittyy muutama jännä samankaltaisuus Turun raitiotiehistorian kanssa. Uudet bussithan tulevat linjoille 3 ja 30, siis Turun viimeisen raitiotielinjan "seuraajalinjoille".   

Ensimmäinen yhteneväisyys liittyy siihen, että kolmosen raitiotielinjalla testattiin jo vuonna 1956 uudentyyppista kalustoa teknisesti modernien aavevaunujen muodossa. Nyt samalla linjalla tullaan koekäyttämään ensimmäisiä edes osittain sähkömoottorin liikuttamia joukkoliikennevälineitä raitiotien lopettamisen jälkeen. 

Tuolloin testatut aavevaunut miellettiin edeltäjiään hiljaisemmiksi, kuten on nyt bussien tapauksessakin. 

Kolmantena voidaan todeta, että sekä raitiovaunujen virransyötössä kuin myös hybridibussien akustossa käytetään samaa 600:n voltin jännitettä.

Kyseinen kolmosen reitti on kenties nytkin valittu testauksen kannalta mielenkiintoisena reittinä, koska se sisältää niin keskusta-ajoa, mäkiä kuin myös pitkää suoraa Itäisellä pitkäkadulla.

Tuommoisia asioita tuli vaan mieleen.  :Smile:

----------


## jltku

> Nyt samalla linjalla tullaan koekäyttämään ensimmäisiä edes osittain sähkömoottorin liikuttamia joukkoliikennevälineitä raitiotien lopettamisen jälkeen.


Nyt pitää kyllä vähän korjata tuota Mikon esittämää asiaa. Turun liikennelaitos (nyk. Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy) hankki vuonna 2000 palvelulinjoille kaksi Mercedes-Benz Cito -bussia. Näitä busseja liikuttaa sähkömoottori. Busseissa on kylläkin dieselmoottori, mutta se pyörittää vain generaattoria, joka tuottaa ajomoottorille sähkövirtaa. Toisin kuin hybridibusseissa noiden Mersujen dieselin tulee käydä jatkuvasti, kun bussilla halutaan ajaa. Niissä ei siis ole mitään akkuja sitä varten, että bussia voitaisiin ajaa ilman dieseliä. Mersut ovat edelleenkin liikenteessä, ja niiden kylkinumerot ovat 93 ja 94.

Joten on Turussa liikuttu sähkömoottorilla jo lähes 11 vuotta raitioteitten jälkeen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

HS uutisoi asian 25.5.2011

----------


## MMikko

Kas kun pääsi jotenkin nuo Citot unohtumaan. Vuonna 2000 akuston lisääminen bussimittakaavassa olisi tullut ilmeisesti nykyistä kalliimmaksi ja luotettavuuskin oli vasta kehittymässä. Ainakin nyt liikutaan kolmosella ensimmäistä kertaa ratikoiden jälkeen niin, ettei polttomoottori koko ajan ole työntävänä koneena.

----------


## Waltsu

Yle uutisoi 11.12.2012, että hybridibusseilla on ollut ongelmia, mutta ne ovat olleet muualla kuin hybriditekniikassa.

----------

